# Aquascape / substrate question



## Mark82 (12 Apr 2017)

Hey all,


This is quite a simple question; I am just getting to setup a second tank for shrimp. (Have parked my big tank until I break it down and move it to decorate, at which point I will then re-plant and re-scape)


So, I have a Aquaone 40 (that’s a 55l), it’s a really nice looking tank that i am looking to make into a low tech (at the moment) planted shrimp tank.


No laughing at my artist skills (lack of) but i want it to looks something like this (only better and more realistic)










Items

1) Willow moss

2) TBC - carpeting plant

3) slate 1

4) slate 2

5) 9L Proscape shrimp

6) Tree????

Questions are:
1) How do make the tree? Planning on using willow mass for the leaves, but where or what do I sue for the branches & trunk etc??

2) I have 2 slabs of slate for the middle/back of the tank to make a cliff edge, behind the slate will be about 2/3 inches higher than the front. I have order the Proscape shrimp for the soil what will be about 1" all over, however, it’s not cheap, so what can I use under the soil at the back as a "packing materials" I was thinking gravel? Would this works? Or is there something better?

3) The tank has the standard light that 10 x 1W bright white LED's, will this be sufficient for the carpeting plant or will I need to invest in a more powerful / different spectrum light?


Many Thanks


----------



## Vandal Gardener (13 Apr 2017)

Alright Mark,

I have relatively recently got an aquanano 55 L and got two of their branded 10w LED goosenecks.  I'm trying to do a glosso carpet and the two units are just about kicking out enough juice although the glosso does appear to be stretching for light rather than spreading out.  I'd read that the 10w unit is fine for low light plants but will struggle for anything more light hungry.  I keep getting drawn to the Chihiros units as they're decently priced and loads of folk are getting good results with them here - to be honest I've just ordered a E27 15W LED bulb to try on an Ikea floorstanding spot to see if that is a viable cheapskate alternative.  Still waiting on the bulb from fleabay.

Re making the tree - depends how much you want to spend there are nice bits of bonsai roots in the local "Fishkeeper" so I'd assume they're nationwide, other than that have you thought about getting spider wood and cable tieing/gluing/fixing then hide the joins with moss etc.  The bonsai roots for me were not cheap though coming in at about £30-40 for a bit that I wanted for the aquanano.  I also think Dennrele make a ready made tree of sorts.

Re your substrate you can do a bottom layer of gravel/compost/lava rock whatever floats your boat really, put the cheaper stuff in filter bags/tights? under the premium stuff.  There's plenty on youtube  - Dennis Wong's stuff is really good and unpretentious or up his own backside (something that irks me about some of the TGM stuff - especially the narrator in their vids ......sorry  )about it I highly recommended the tropica growth substrate but if you use it its messy stuff if you have to uproot, but its gold for growing plants or that's my experience with it.  If you did the growth substrate (not soil powder/granules) you can use any cheap as chips substrate.

All the best with your adventures


----------



## Vandal Gardener (13 Apr 2017)

Oh as an after thought - have you thought about CO2?  I echo Tom Barr's inspirational work (well imitate to be more accurate) and the first thing that I learned was the inclusion of C02 was the single best thing I did for my plants regardless of them being classed as high/low whatever.   You could visually see the difference in what felt like days.


----------



## GHNelson (14 Apr 2017)

Hi
There is videos on You Tube here is a couple of them!



You can use filter bags filled with gravel or stones or even ceramic filter media to build slopes!
Now know as Haggis  thanks to Tim



https://ukaps.org/forum/threads/high-energy-soil-substrate-layout-updated.22651/page-2#post-240894
hoggie


----------



## Mark82 (25 Apr 2017)

Thanks, was very helpful.

So have started the aquascaping. 















Have plants as follows:

Riccia Fluitans in the foreground to carpet
Anubias Nana bonsai for the cliff top
Willow moss tied to the tree, I got a two pieces of a spider wood from Hobby fish (near Milton Keynes, if you close well worth a visit as it's a massive fish), I have cable tied them together and looks like a tree for about £5.
Under and around the tree is Alternanthera reineckii mini
And in the other corner is crytocoryne x purpurea Crypts.

CO2 I'm going to be using liquid carbon, I can't justify another CO2 setup, already using in my large 350 tank. ( unless I find a small cheap on on eBay)

I have already planted , was going to DSM but after 3/4 days the reineckii and purpurea was starting to look a bit droopy so though it's was best to flood it. That was yesterday.

I will take a pic tomorrow morning a post an update.

No fish or shrimp yet as the ph has dropped to below 6, think this is due to the substrate. My tap water is 8.2 so will do a couple of water chances first and let it stabilise. 

Going to see how the light goes, I think it might be lacking for the carpeting I want, and if it's needed I might add something like this
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112144472274?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Current light is 10w bright white only. But time will tell.

Thanks again all.


----------



## Mark82 (25 Apr 2017)

And before anyone asks, yes the Lego Star Wars millennium falcon in the background is mine , just needs finishing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark82 (26 Apr 2017)

Ok photos as promised











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

